
Changelog CI (Generates Changelog and commits to pull request) - saadmk11
https://github.com/saadmk11/changelog-ci
======
saadmk11
I have created my first Open Source GitHub Action called Changelog CI. This is
a GitHub Action that generates changelog, prepends it to CHANGELOG.md file and
commits it to a release pull request

What is Changelog CI?

Changelog CI is a GitHub Action that generates changelog, prepends it to
CHANGELOG.md file and commits it to a release pull request

How Does It Works:

It uses a python script with GitHub API to get the last release. Then it
checks all the pull request merged after the last release and writes it to
CHANGELOG.md or user provided file. The pull request title must start with
release <space> <version_number><space> *anything else for example: Release
0.1.1 releasing a new version The Changelog CI will see the pull request and
submit a commit to the pull request with the changes written in the
CHANGELOG.md file.

